# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  Laptop HP G5000 Service Manual?

## Hary Dee

Έχει κανείς το service manual ή schematics για το HP G5000; Βασικά, με ενδιαφέρει να καταλάβω πώς λειτουργεί το σύστημα εκκίνησης, γιατί δεν παίρνει μπρος το pc...

----------


## Fu Manchu

> Έχει κανείς το service manual ή schematics για το HP G5000; Βασικά, με ενδιαφέρει να καταλάβω πώς λειτουργεί το σύστημα εκκίνησης, γιατί δεν παίρνει μπρος το pc...


Εννοείς δεν ανάβει καθόλου;;;

δες και αυτό μήπως σου κάνει...
http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c00753552.pdf

----------


## Hary Dee

> Εννοείς δεν ανάβει καθόλου;;;
> 
> δες και αυτό μήπως σου κάνει...
> http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c00753552.pdf


Το έχω τσεκάρει αυτό, ευχαριστώ! Τώρα το ψάχνω εκ των έσω...

----------


## leosedf

Τι μητρική έχεις, δες τι γράφει επάνω για να σου δώσουμε το σχέδιο.
Η εκκίνηση δεν είναι αυτό που νομίζεις. Πρώτα πάνε σήματα στο KB interface και μετά βγαίνουν εκεί τάσεις που πάνε στο PCH κλπ και βγαίνουν διάφορες τάσεις (plt reset κλπ) οι οποίες σιγά σιγά ανοίγουν τα state της μητρικής (S5,S4,S3,S2,S1,S0).
Μπορεί απλά να έχεις πρόβλημα τροφοδοσίας άσχετο με την εκκίνηση.

----------

toni31 (11-03-13)

----------


## Hary Dee

> Τι μητρική έχεις, δες τι γράφει επάνω για να σου δώσουμε το σχέδιο.


Το μόνο που μπόρεσα να βρω είναι ότι για chipset φοράει το 943GML... Tragic!  :frown: 




> Η εκκίνηση δεν είναι αυτό που νομίζεις. Πρώτα πάνε σήματα στο KB interface και μετά βγαίνουν εκεί τάσεις που πάνε στο PCH κλπ και βγαίνουν διάφορες τάσεις (plt reset κλπ) οι οποίες σιγά σιγά ανοίγουν τα state της μητρικής (S5,S4,S3,S2,S1,S0).


Δεν νομίζω τίποτε γιατί δεν έχω ιδέα πώς λειτουργούν! Απλά ->



> Μπορεί απλά να έχεις πρόβλημα τροφοδοσίας άσχετο με την εκκίνηση.


αφότου έλεγξα τροφοδοτικό, διαδρομή τροφοδοσίας μέχρι το μπουτόν, μπουτόν και διαδρομή του μέχρι να ξαναπάει στη μητρική δεν είχα κάτι άλλο να ελέγξω. Γι' αυτό άρχισα να ψάχνομαι παραπέρα. Αν έχεις κάτι έστω και παρόμοιο να καταλάβω πώς παίζουν αυτά, είναι πολυυύ ευπρόσδεκτο.

----------


## toni31

Πρέπει να το ανοίξεις και να πάρεις την μητρική στο χέρι για να σε βοηθήσουμε. 
Για δες εδώ μήπως και πέσαμε πάνω του.

----------

Hary Dee (12-03-13)

----------


## Hary Dee

> Πρέπει να το ανοίξεις και να πάρεις την μητρική στο χέρι για να σε βοηθήσουμε. 
> Για δες εδώ μήπως και πέσαμε πάνω του.


Το λάπτοπ το έχω ανοιχτό και τη μητρική στο χέρι, αλλά προσπαθώ να καταλάβω πού πέφτουν οι κωδικοί που πρέπει να βρω.  :frown: 

Ναι, έχω κάνει βίδες πολλά λάπτοπ για καθαρισμούς κλπ αλλά σε επισκευή πραγματικού hardware επιπέδου είμαι newby!
Και ψάχνω να βρω από πού να αρχίσω, ανατομία laptop κλπ. Να ψάξω για κανενα βιβλίο "Laptops for Dummies"?  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Hary Dee

Δεν νομίζω να βοηθάει αλλά επειδή μόνο αυτό βλέπω...
DSC_0166.jpg 

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έχω κοιτάξει κάτω από το σύστημα ψύξης μόνο... (επειδή δεν έχω εύκαιρη πάστα όμως)

----------


## leosedf

Δεν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο, έχει σίγουρα πάνω στη μητρική άσπρα γράμματα που αναφέρουν.
Η βγάλε καμια φωτογραφία καλής ανάλυσης μπρος και πίσω να δούμε.

edit 
Άσε βρήκα ποια είναι.

----------


## leosedf

http://rapidgator.net/file/c0136017a...3343p.pdf.html Ορίστε, πατάς με το free και το κατεβάζεις.

----------

Hary Dee (12-03-13)

----------


## Hary Dee

> http://rapidgator.net/file/c0136017a...3343p.pdf.html Ορίστε, πατάς με το free και το κατεβάζεις.


Κώστα είναι το ίδιο με αυτό που μου έστειλε ο Αντώνης, απλά το δικό σου είναι έκδοση 0.1 ενώ του Αντώνη 1.0!  :Tongue2: 

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους 2!

Παράκληση! Όταν έχετε όρεξη και υπομονή πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ πώς βρήκατε ότι μιλάμε για το pdf που στείλατε!

----------


## toni31

Εγώ προσωπικά έχω 6 αίσθηση δεν ξέρω για τον Κώστα αλλά κάπως έτσι γίνονται αυτά :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 

Λίγο μπακάλικα το έψαξα εφόσον δεν είχα τον αριθμό, βάρεσα στο ebay "HP G5000 motherboard" μου έβγαλε κάποια μοντέλα και έτσι έφτασα στο σχέδιο.

----------

Hary Dee (12-03-13)

----------


## leosedf

Ναι αλλά τυχαίνουν και διαφορετικές μητρικές αν παίζει στα ψιλά γράμματα του μοντέλου κάποια διαφορά η αν είναι AMD/Intel.
Οπότε αν δεν σιγουρευτείς πρέπει να προσέχεις μη ξηλώσεις κανένα BGA για πλάκα.

----------


## toni31

Βγάλτα όλα από επάνω και βάλε μόνο το βύσμα τροφοδοσίας (χωρίς να  πατήσεις το power button) και δες τα PL16,PL17 τι λένε.

Κώστα διόρθωσέ με αν πάω στραβά και εγώ τώρα μαθαίνω, αν και τα state πολύ με μπερδεύουν...το παλεύω :Sad:

----------


## leosedf

Άλλο γρήγορο που μπορείς να κάνεις χωρίς να έχεις τίποτα επάνω (ούτε επεξεργαστή) είναι να μετράς με το - του πολυμέτρου γείωση και στα πηνία των τροφοδοτικών με το κόκκινο μπας και βρεις κάτι που να έχει γειωθεί (αν ακουστεί μπιπ δηλαδή) Είναι γρήγορος τρόπος να βρεθείς κοντά στο πρόβλημα αν είναι εκεί. Αν είναι πρέπει να αφαιρέσεις το πηνίο και να δεις από πια μεριά είναι γειωμένο (αν είναι στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού στα mosfet η στο φορτίο.

Σόρυ παίδες αλλά κοιτάω 648927458126541260831434 email και 500.000 δεδομένα από τις σελίδες και τρέχω να προλάβω μόλις βρω χρόνο θα δω και εδώ.

----------

